# Very strong horse, new bit Pelham?



## FanyDuChamp (26 October 2009)

Fany is an extremely strong Ardennes, with ideas about where she should or shouldn't go. She has recently lost a lot of weight and is getting very strong to ride, she hates going out. But is not afraid, just lazy/ worried she won't be taken home. Very good in traffic etc. My daughter let her turn around once, now she thinks she can do it all the time.(Daughter is very embarrassed and sheepish as she would never let Captain get a way with naughtiness.)



I am thinking of changing her bit from a full cheek french link snaffle to a french link pelham. I want more control, just until she learns manners. Thoughts please, or any other suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## Sags_Deer (26 October 2009)

Does she stick her head in the air when she does this? and what is she being fed?


----------



## FanyDuChamp (26 October 2009)

Yes she does stick her head up, also tries to get tongue over bit and run off, she is determinded to turn for home. She is very strong. She is fed on haylage only, as she is a very good doer. Unfortunately no hay left.


----------



## Sags_Deer (26 October 2009)

A bit of schooling would certainly help, ie lots of transistions. A pelham and the bubble gag bit both have lowering effect so would help too, the pelham more effective if you use 2 reins.  Im not a fan of tight nosebands, try putting the bit a bit higher to stop the tongue over the bit and maybe a tight cavesson (spelt wrong!). Have you got an instructor who could help.


----------



## dreamcometrue (26 October 2009)

A pelham with joints in the mouthpiece is not very effective because the curb action is lost.  Try a ported pelham.  I use one for hacking my very strong haflinger.   Once the horse is settled you can leave the lower curb rein out of contact.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (26 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
A bit of schooling would certainly help, ie lots of transistions. A pelham and the bubble gag bit both have lowering effect so would help too, the pelham more effective if you use 2 reins.  Im not a fan of tight nosebands, try putting the bit a bit higher to stop the tongue over the bit and maybe a tight cavesson (spelt wrong!). Have you got an instructor who could help. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, she is being schooled at the moment and is doing well. It is out hacking when the problems start. We do have an instructor. 
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (26 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
A pelham with joints in the mouthpiece is not very effective because the curb action is lost.  Try a ported pelham.  I use one for hacking my very strong haflinger.   Once the horse is settled you can leave the lower curb rein out of contact. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi
Thanks for the reply, I was going to try a mullen pelham but will look at the ported pelham. I think your idea is excellent about the curb chain.
Thank you


----------



## Sags_Deer (26 October 2009)

Good luck with whatever you try, find some bits to hire to get the right one before you buy. Keep us updated.


----------



## hellybelly6 (26 October 2009)

Yep I recommend the pelham too, but not a jointed one due to the loss of curb action.


----------



## bailey14 (28 October 2009)

My horse is dutch and these are reknown for having thick tongues so I have him in a pelham with a port moutpiece for jumping/hacking/XC and a snaffle for schooling/dressage.  He just needs something stronger for jumping hence the pelham.  You should ideally have a lip strap holding the curb chain in place against the horses chin, and make sure your curb chain is twisted so it lies flat against the horse.  You might like to try a rubber curb chain guard in case the chain is too much for your horse as this will lessen the effect.  
A lot of people dont rate a pelham as they say it is strong so therefore wrong, but it is better to take a little pull on a pelham than a tug of war in a snaffle.  X


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (28 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
A pelham with joints in the mouthpiece is not very effective because the curb action is lost.  Try a ported pelham.  I use one for hacking my very strong haflinger.   Once the horse is settled you can leave the lower curb rein out of contact. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi
Thanks for the reply, I was going to try a mullen pelham but will look at the ported pelham. I think your idea is excellent about the curb chain.
Thank you  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

just watch you dont leave off the curb chain, it was keeping everything the same on the bridle but letting the lower (attached to the curb) rein  hang looser until/unless naglet takes the pee that the poster was recommending. Probably just a typo! but just wanted to make sure. After a few goes horsie will prob be much better behaved just knowing the brakes are there.

I know what peeps say about curb action and its true, but my chap only liked (and did still respect) a jointed pelham so try a ported one first but bear it in mind. I think it was cos he felt when I rode him with loose curb rein (even knotted) and contact on the snaffle rein, that we were riding like normal


----------

